# Gladesman prop



## Flyguy (Sep 25, 2017)

I just hung a 20 hp Suzuki on a east cape gladesman and felt like it has a bit left in her but being held back by the cheap prop the motor came with. Any thoughts on other props and what others are running?


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

Do you have a tach? Figure our what your rpm is at WOT and gps your speed to get your baseline. I am about to embark on a prop hunt for my 2022 Gheenoe classic with a 2022 Merc 20 4s, so I have a tach inbound to start getting some numbers down. 

Also, while I have little experience with a gladesman (many on here do...), I imagine it is weight sensitive like Gheenoes and the smaller skiffs, so figuring your weight with all your rigging/gear will come into play as well.


----------

